# Range Rover Sport: "The tank" Wetsanded and full correction



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Firstly sorry for being a pic whore.. I hope you enjoy...

When I first collected the Range Rover, I was nearly convinced the paint was a solid black that had bee lacquered, the paint was completely flat with no flake whatsoever. The previous owner lived up a country lane so the passenger side was covered in bush marks and the wing mirror was very badly scratched. To pass the time I quickly gave it w good wash in preparation for full correction when I had a few spare evenings (little did I know)!!!!!

Method used:

•	Lower half and wheel arched sprayed with CG citrus wash and left to dwell.
•	Whole jeep then snow foamed with TFR snow foam and left to dwell for 10 mins.
•	Jeep hosed with PW and snow foam reapplied.
•	Washed using Megs gold class shampoo and 2 bucket method and noodle mitt.
•	Rinsed and the whole body then covered in Elite (Belfast) tar remover applied via spray and megs foam applicator and left to dwell for 3 mins.
•	Refoamed and washed using 1 bucket method and megs soap.
•	Whole body then clayed and rinsed using Megs grey clay and QD as lube
•	Wiped down using a 50:50 IPA Distilled water mix over the whole jeep.
•	Finally snow foamed with Ph neutral snow foam and washed with Megs gold class shampoo and noodle mitt with clean water and buckets.

TOTAL WASH TIME 5 HOURS:

At this point I covered it in CG WMF to give some protection until I had more time to spend correcting the paint!

Total work time so far 7 hours!!!!!

Befores:













































































































CORRECTION:

I tried using a several pad and polish combos but I finally went for:

•	Menzerna Intensive Polish PO85RD3.02 on a 3M compounding pad
•	Finished off with 3M machine Polish (light blue lid) on a black 3M dimpled finishing pad.

I found on average it took:
•	Menz spread out on speed 1 - 2 passes.
•	Worked at speed 4 for 6-8 passed.
•	Finished using speed 2 -3 for 3 passes.

•	3M on finishing pad spread out on speed 1 - 1 pass
•	Worked at speed 5 until it went virtually clear -6 passed
•	Finished at speed 2 - 1 pass.

RESULTS:

All possible trim and lights were removed to give better access.
































































Unfortunately there were some areas that were too badly scratched so these were wet sanded using 3.5" 3M soft pads 3000 grit and then buffed using Menz to remove sanding marks.

A bit of a scrape the paint is badly damaged at the door so it will need blown in but this will make it a lot less noticeable.
































































I also gave underneath a bit of a tidy up.




























LSP:
To finish off I applied the following Dodo Products:

•	Dodo Limp Prime applied by3M black waffle pad ant speed 4 until clear
•	2 coats of Dodo Double hard leaving 5 hours between coats
•	2 coats of Dodo Double soft leaving 5 hours between coats.
•	All plastics dressed in Megs NXT rubber dressing.
•	Tyres were left untouched as wheels were recently refurbed!

The roof however I used Zaino Z2 pro with ZFX 3 coats with Z6 wipe in between leaving 45 mins for hardening before buffing. This was done due to the excellent durability and shine as I hated doing the roof so want to just be able to give it a light top up from now on in.

The whole jeep was finished with a good coat of Zaino Z8 for that extra bling.

Side runners were treated to a good metal polish to remove oxidation and bring back a bit of lost shine

TOTAL CORRECTION TIME INCLUDING WASHING: 34 HOURS.

AFTERS:

Beading shots:

























































































































































































































Thanks for reading if I haven't bored you hope you liked it.
Ronnie


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

a very excellent job Ronnie, a thorough (sp) one at that:thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:

Change the tail pipes over to the Supercharged ones  finishes the look.

And don't let any of the LR purists hear your calling it a jeep :lol:


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

nothing like a clean RR Sport. Looks fantastic


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

That is one massive car and job, I take off my hat to you for taking that on !

Superb detailing, write up and pictures :thumb:


----------



## iiyama (Jun 7, 2006)

The reflections are excellent well done.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A very thorough job with top results :thumb:

Looks superb with the full gloss restored to the black paint


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Absolutely lovely Ronnie. Class big wagon that and shines like 50 cents blingy things now!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work Ronnie, really a full exterior detail that.

Car looks cracking


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

superb work - must have taken hours! How did you reach all the high up areas 

finish looks cracking, and I dont blame you for not wanting to do the rook again for a while :lol:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Mega effort gone into that, well done :thumb: looks brilliant now


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

Some frankly amazing relective results there m8! 

Hard work well rewarded 

Greg


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Wow, don't think I could face that amount of work myself. hope your rightly proud of that ride fella


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Blimey!! That looks stunning!! :argie:

Awesome work my friend. :thumb:


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Wow looks fantastic, the black looks full of depth


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Superb work ronnie, range looking very well, is that the field straight across from your new house where some of those pics were taken?? very good results achieved


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

lovely results.

tell me, what sort of MPG do you get?

For the price of an RRS id rather have a nice porsche and a 600 bike, but hey, i spose its because im not from chelsea :lol:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great job. The big Z looks superb on the monster truck


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Great Job


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW what a fantastic finish the depth is brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Superb work Ronnie - that jeep looks brand new now  

Well done :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Cracking work Ronnie, looks absolutely mint! :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

All I can say is thanks for the great comments!!! VERY APPRECIATED!! Yep Clarke that's the field in front of the house! I must admit I am pretty proud with how she turned out.. Yep Damon the roof is a bit of a mare because I was streching over to attempt correction I was scared of making a mark plus it is a pain bringing out the step ladder to detail it!!:lol:

Thanks Clark I hop u don't mean full of buffer trails and holograms!:lol::lol::lol:


David she does about 25-27 mpg and I agree its a bit extravent but I dont think I would be able to have one in a few years with the way fuel is. I need a big jeep for the site work I do so its not uncommon to see a big trailer on the back!! and yes my wife does use it for the school run!!! LOL


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

shed


----------



## chetanroy19 (May 6, 2008)

I'm new to all this and still actively learning.... I think you have performed an excellent job on the RR Sport, looks new....


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Brilliant. Makes me seriously consider if I want to get one of these if they look that good. What's the ride like? Could you fit 2 adults plus a baby seat in the back (i.e. is it a true 5 adult seater rather than 4 and a bit?)


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stoneyfordni said:


> shed


beeaaaattch... beats ur bean tin anyhow!!!:thumb::thumb: how did u all get on at the show?



silver bmw z3 said:


> Brilliant. Makes me seriously consider if I want to get one of these if they look that good. What's the ride like? Could you fit 2 adults plus a baby seat in the back (i.e. is it a true 5 adult seater rather than 4 and a bit?)


Yep we have had a baby seat and 2 adults in the back its a wee bit tight but they were fine I don't think u would like two hefties in the back though! The ride is brilliant its got air suspension so u don't get bounced about. it handles like a 3 ton car if u know what I mean.. really good handling compared to most other 4x4's but its still a big girl to gee into a corner at speed. would recommend one to anybody plus I get an average of 25-27 mpg


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Top job Ronnie - you can be proud of yourself with what you've achieved there.


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

linty got 2nd and ruth got third 

evo came in first , with dirty arches and wheels 

in new news i got ralliart badges , i will be sorted next time

stephen


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stoneyfordni said:


> linty got 2nd and ruth got third
> 
> evo came in first , with dirty arches and wheels
> 
> ...


Happy days!!! I thought that evo was a bit sus in places just shows you judged by amateurs! bet he takes his 50p off voucher to the car wash!!!!!


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

im thinking of taking mine


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

You would... you not going dodgy disco dancing tonight then?


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

nah few softies at lintys and a go at audio advice tomorrow  

gary and ryan are at kremlin tho


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work Ronnie, i bet you dont wont to do that again in a hurry.

The 'Tank' looks great in the afters.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Superb work mate!! Nice correction!:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stoneyfordni said:


> nah few softies at lintys and a go at audio advice tomorrow
> 
> gary and ryan are at kremlin tho


oooh suits u sir!!!! not a great place to go on the pull anyhow!!!



S-X-I said:


> Great work Ronnie, i bet you dont wont to do that again in a hurry.
> 
> The 'Tank' looks great in the afters.


no way a good z8 every wash will do for a while I think!


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

john wayne walk syndrome (Y)


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Stunning work there Ronnie , it must have taken you hours to correct that paint
superb correction and reflections !

Regards Mario:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Ronnie

Great (big) piece of work - your many hours have really paid off - correction work looks first class :thumb:

I heard that the RR sport black paint is really soft - did you find that?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

super that is mate! what a great turn around!

welldone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Properly good work mate, got the hang of the old wet sanding 

Is that your new motor?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice one Ronnie 

the wet sanding afters look great, see you did learn something at the Dodo day 

Superb reflections you've got there, but what happened to dressing those massive black things......around those rather nice re-furbed wheels


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Ronnie
> 
> Great (big) piece of work - your many hours have really paid off - correction work looks first class :thumb:
> 
> I heard that the RR sport black paint is really soft - did you find that?


The paint is pretty easy to work with and there is alot of clear as well! just sooo much to do!



james b said:


> Properly good work mate, got the hang of the old wet sanding
> 
> Is that your new motor?


Thanks yea when u see it being done its not too bad just taking it handy as u said!!! yep thats the new motor only the wife has now taken it as her own!!!!



ads2k said:


> Nice one Ronnie
> 
> the wet sanding afters look great, see you did learn something at the Dodo day
> 
> Superb reflections you've got there, but what happened to dressing those massive black things......around those rather nice re-furbed wheels


Thanks. I didnt want to put too much product near them for a while so I decided to leave it for a week or so before applying any tyrebling.. I know it wont do any harm Im just wierd!


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

A big big job with great perseverance shown. Great results too:thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great work there.


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

Good job mate, 

I bet you cant wait to get some tyre dressing on there can you!!!


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Very nice, excellent finish :thumb:
I still say you'll always give that little bit extra when it's you new car :buffer:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Don't know how I managed to miss this ? !

Stunning job, Ronnie, proper reward for all your hard graft ! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

fantastic finish sir - loving the RR Sports


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Stunning! Such a flawless finish!

Brave man with the wet-sanding!!

:thumb:


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Awesome turnaround on that mate!
Nothing like giving your new car the full treatment, really helps make it 'your own' especially if the previous owner wasn't big on paint care!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Cracking finish you've got there, very wet and glossy. Nice job with the wet sanding too. Big old beasts they are, I used to lose the will to live half way round them just applying wax... Black is a bit of a devil to own too, but when you see a finish like that you realise it's worth all the effort. Nice one :thumb:


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Amazing job, Very well done..


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

That is sweet work.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Tyrrell said:


> Good job mate,
> 
> I bet you cant wait to get some tyre dressing on there can you!!!


I know Its gonna need about a gallon each time!!!!



Multipla Mick said:


> Cracking finish you've got there, very wet and glossy. Nice job with the wet sanding too. Big old beasts they are, I used to lose the will to live half way round them just applying wax... Black is a bit of a devil to own too, but when you see a finish like that you realise it's worth all the effort. Nice one :thumb:


I did several times!!! im glad its all done now though!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Ronnie said:


>


My nomination for reflection shot of 2008!! :doublesho


----------



## cherokee1111 (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW, what a great feeling to have this beast restored to its glory, hope you send the old owner a pic or 2 to see what he used to own, he won't believe it

well done, gonna tackle my own black beast this weekend


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

nice reflections ronnie!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work there Ronnie :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Talk about resurrecting old threads. Ronnie might have sold it by now!


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

1 word: Incredible!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

holy cow thats an old one!!!! Yea I bumped into the previous owner shortly after and he couldnt believe it was the same Jeep!! Funny as she is in the garage getting a pampering for this year. just spent yesterday wet and dry hovering the inside then I am going to repaint all the suspension and as much of the underside as I can get at! I really have to start taking pics of my details and restart posting a few!


----------

